
Coca-Cola, U.S. State Dept to use blockchain to combat forced labor - lnguyen
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-blockchain-coca-cola-labor/coca-cola-u-s-state-dept-to-use-blockchain-to-combat-forced-labor-idUSKCN1GS2PY
======
schoen
I read the article, and I'm still wondering: How is a blockchain useful for
this application?

